# Bash - MySQL



## xcomse (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, per Shell-Skript (Bash) auf eine Datenbank zuzugreifen?


Vielen Dank,
Andreas


----------

